# corydora



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Okay I bought corydora. Before I did I asked the fish guy if he'll be fine by himself or do I need to buy about 3. He said he'll be fine by himself. So I got one. Then I read online that they get lonely and stressed if they are just by themself. Should I buy him a friend?


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

ynahanson said:


> Okay I bought corydora. Before I did I asked the fish guy if he'll be fine by himself or do I need to buy about 3. He said he'll be fine by himself. So I got one. Then I read online that they get lonely and stressed if they are just by themself. Should I buy him a friend?


 
They should be kept in groups of 3 or more. What size tank do you have him in?


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

10 gallon tank with 3female bettaa


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah corys do need to be in a group. What kind of cory did you get? I luvs my panda corydoras. They prefer to be in a group of at least 4-7 ime.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Can I have 2 more corydora and not be over crowded?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

In my opinion yes no problem. Ive had 4 panda corys and a betta in a 10g tank without any issues.


----------



## duskydolphin (Oct 30, 2013)

I would say it depends on the type of cory. I have a planted 10g with 4 bettas and 4 pygmy corydoras and it's working just fine. Some types get much bigger than others, while others stay relatively small. Usually pygmy cories are the only recommended cory for a 10g, but I have seen other small varieties do just as well when properly cared for. What kind do you have?


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't knoe what kind hahha. I'll have to check when I go back there to get a few more friends.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

If you can post a pic Im pretty sure we could help identify which type they are.
PS don't forget to qt them (or any other fish or plant), I learned the hard way as have many others.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

I hope this picture is good enough lol


----------



## duskydolphin (Oct 30, 2013)

Ehhh, yeah pic from the side would probably work better, not that our fish always cooperate 

I'm thinking maybe a False Julii/Threestripe (http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/fish-pictures/three-line-cory-1271957969-800.jpg) or Sterba (http://www.liveaquaria.com/images/categories/product/p-89712-Sterbas-Cory.jpg). 2 questions: Does he have a black spot on his dorsal fin or a set of stripes? (and) Does he have a defined, solid black line running down the side of his body or is it more like a series of black dots that run in horizontal lines down the middle of his body?

Dont think he's a Leopard (http://corydorasworld.com/var/news/...-eng-GB/corydoras_leopardus_species_large.jpg), doesn't look to have small spots


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

I got lucky! I think this picture is better


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks like Sterba?


----------



## duskydolphin (Oct 30, 2013)

Ah, so cute. I'm a sucker for cories. 

Looks like we have a winner!!  
Sterba's it is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterba's_corydoras
It says they don't get bigger than 3 inches, so you should be 'okay' with a couple more. I found a vid that shows how big they'll be when fully grown (http://zipd.eu/exv/yt/?as=1&i=-FCzmn-pJBA). Obviously 10g isn't ideal for a shoal when they're adults but 3 cories shouldn't be too crowded. Just need to stay on top of water quality.


----------



## kodawg9 (Dec 25, 2013)

Do you think that substrate in the above pic would be too rough for the cories? I've been having trouble deciding substrate (I prefer to avoid sand) because I plan to have 6-8 cories. There's all kinds of mixed reaction throughout the internet on whether substrate actually erodes their barbels


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

It matters more ime that they have a regular gravel vacuuming to keep the substrate clean so the barbles don't get infected.
However sand is the best substate for corys for sure.


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

I've kept mine on regular gravel for the past year (even now in their new tank, the substrate is half sand and half gravel), and I haven't noticed any problems with their barbels. As logisticsguy mentioned, just make sure you keep the gravel very clean as they are always digging into it.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Very gorgeous cory! You can buy a few more without it being a problem.

I honestly think the schools depend on what type of cory. I keep my bronze/albinos in a large group in my 40gB, but I kept two pygmy cories and a three-line cory in a 20gL. After the pygmies died, my three-line cory was fine with living alone. It lived with (at different times) 8 female bettas, 3 goldfish, and a community. The only reason why it died was because all my tropicals died during shipping when I moved. The goldfish still survived.

Sorry for getting sidetracked. If you have the money, then you can go ahead and buy more, but I've tried to buy more "friends" for my single oto and they've just died. So, my oto lived for almost 2 years being the only one. Just a comparison.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you. I'm for sure getting 2 more. 

I used to have him in a tank with sand, but moved him to my other tank in my bedroom coz i was cleaning my other one, then i just decided to leave him there. 
Should I put him back in the tank with sand?


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh maybe I could put like a "sand box" section in my gravel tank heheh


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

WAIT! Wait. Hold it. 

You have only 3 female Betta in your sorority? In that case, you have one too many Cory and three too few Betta. Fill out your Betta soririty with at least three more fish. Six betta makes for a safer sorority.

Read this:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-care/important-tips-successful-sorority-123796/


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Cories are fine with gravel. Honestly, I would rather have them dig through gravel instead of stirring up the sand. It not only makes the tank dirty, but I feel weird about the fish breathing in the particles of sand.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hallyx said:


> WAIT! Wait. Hold it.
> 
> You have only 3 female Betta in your sorority? In that case, you have one too many Cory and three too few Betta. Fill out your Betta soririty with at least three more fish. Six betta makes for a safer sorority.
> 
> ...


If the fish are fine, I wouldn't change anything. I've had two female bettas be fine together, yet every betta turned aggressive when I tried to add more in. My best sorority was when I started out with two females then added one more every week or so. I ended up with 8 females in a 20gL with other community fish. It was the best sorority I had because the bettas were not aggressive. But, if the fish are currently fine, I wouldn't do anything. They might end up turning more aggressive when new fish are added. I'd rather have 3 bettas coexisting nicely rather than 6 constantly fighting.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Kiara1125 said:


> Cories are fine with gravel. Honestly, I would rather have them dig through gravel instead of stirring up the sand. It not only makes the tank dirty, but I feel weird about the fish breathing in the particles of sand.


What kind of sand have you used that the cories are able to kick up a mess when they're sifting through it? I've used pool filter sand and Tahitian Moon Sand with cories and never had an issue with the cories kicking up a dusty mess. My sand is not dusty at all... It'll get some mulm and dirt in it which can be stirred up, but that's just the same as gravel. Perhaps you should try sand that is not so fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

jennesque said:


> What kind of sand have you used that the cories are able to kick up a mess when they're sifting through it? I've used pool filter sand and Tahitian Moon Sand with cories and never had an issue with the cories kicking up a dusty mess. My sand is not dusty at all... It'll get some mulm and dirt in it which can be stirred up, but that's just the same as gravel. Perhaps you should try sand that is not so fine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've never had anything other than pool filter sand in my 55g. I'm talking about looking at the sand that other people have in some videos. I just switched to gravel in my 55g not only for the look, but I have several large catfish that love to uproot plants.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Cory cats are the BEST!!!! Get as many as your can. I keep 3 of a few different kinds. I have 12 in my 80 Gal I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Are we reading the same thread here? I know the title is Corydora. but the OP is stocking a 3 Betta sorority. Does anyone besides Kiara think this is a good idea?


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I have not kept a sorority of female bettas, but just wanted to comment a correction to jennesque's post. Tahitian moon sand is NOT sand. It is a fine gravel. That's why it doesn't "kick up" like sand.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Kiara1125 said:


> Cories are fine with gravel. Honestly, I would rather have them dig through gravel instead of stirring up the sand. It not only makes the tank dirty, but I feel weird about the fish breathing in the particles of sand.



The fish don't breath in sand. They take sand Into their mouths and sift through it to get the food. Heavy sand grains fall through the gills leaving the food behind to be swallowed. This is a technique they've perfected of the years - not something to be concerned about. I have a lot f substrate feeders and they don't make the tanks the least bit dirty. Quite the contrary in fact.

Can Corys be kept with gravel? Sure. Can they be kept alone? Sure. Can you keep one in a 2 gallon tank? Sure. But what the fish CAN survive is not indicative of how the fish SHOULD be kept.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

keepsmiling said:


> I have not kept a sorority of female bettas, but just wanted to comment a correction to jennesque's post. Tahitian moon sand is NOT sand. It is a fine gravel. That's why it doesn't "kick up" like sand.



In my experience it kicks up to the same degree that pool filter sand does. I'm gonna keep calling TMS sand....


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I would consider is sand. Sure, there is finer sand, but even the play sand I used had larger particles in it. It also had much finer, but I would think TMS is a small enough grain to be considered sand.. The particles are enough to get stuck under my freshly trimmed fingernails, it it's pretty tiny.

And while yes, three female bettas alone is a risk, if the fish are mature and have been fine in the tank for a few weeks/months there probably won't be an issue. Not all bettas are super aggressive. Many of them are, but if they have been getting along fine then I see no issue with this. Just keep an eye on it, as you would any aquarium.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Hahaa yes, I've never had gravel under my nails.

I don't think a few weeks or even months is long enough to say that something will work long term, but I do agree if it's been working for a while then I would be inclined to leave it alone. How long is a while for a group of female bettas? I don't know.

Too, I agree with Hal and would be getting more bettas for the tank rather than corys because I don't believe corys belong in such a small tank, or in such a small group that might fit in such a small tank.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol. I was asking about my corydora. Its amazing how it switched to my bettas. My bettas are fine. If they do get aggressive I have 5 other tanks ready to take them. But they are doing great thats why they are still together. 
Anyways thanks for the advice on corydoras.


----------

